# Targets?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What is a good target that can take field points and broadheads and last a few years that wont bend you over in price?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck with that.

Just like anything else in life, you get what you pay for. Any of the better made "block" targets will do fine, just find one on sale if you can.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Get a couple of cats, one male and one female, feed well for the first year and you will have unlimited targets. :shock: 

They work well for both broadheads and field tips and they will last for years. 

OHHH... Disclaimer.... this is a joke...... this is ONLY a joke.... no animals were harmed in the making of this smart A comment.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Careful, the flaming lib animal rights maggots will have this sight shut down before you know it! *\-\* :lol:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

The McKenzie Bowhunter shot blocker is great! I had 6 of them. sold 5 kept 1 for myself, arrow removal is good, and all the seams are heat welded. As for the McKenzie 3D"s they last a very long time Been shooting the same one for 3 years. But gettin the arrows is a serious nert buster.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a one of "the cube" targets I like a lot. My buddy has one of the yellow jacket targets and we both agree the cube is better. It works great with broadhead and it is my primary use for it.


----------



## Dubya D (Sep 19, 2007)

Try the Rinehart 18-1 target. It'e a great target that handles fp and bh. It's also guaranteed for full year.

http://www.rinehart3d.com/news/news_detail.aspx?Id=4


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Tex....You have any "Old style bows" you are willing to part with? Get back to me, and we can discuss price :lol:


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Some of the block targets kinda suck. My friend had one that worked great and we used it a lot until someone stole it. He got another one that was the exact same thing but for some reason our arrows go right through it. maybe they changed the foam on them or something.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We shoot the McKenzies at work and they hold up to dozens of shots every week... I'd guess ovver the course of a year, they probably take thousands of hits and they only replace the worst ones during the spring cleanup. Use some Woody's or this stuff called Scorpion Venom that I picked up at UAC on Sunday and removal from any target is easy. That Venom stuff smeared up some of my arrow shafts to the point that I was almost getting pass throughs on some of the 3D targets today.... two finger removal even from old crusty targets. I'm sold... as soon as I can, I'll be getting a McKenzie muley to practice on. They're great!! We also have big white cube targets too that guys shoot broadheads into and they seem to hold up well. There are several old crusty ones that we're using for backstops on some of the 3D targets and they still stop the random misfires pretty well.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thumbs down on the Yellow jacket, mine fell apart with little shooting inflicted on it. :evil: I have a block now, I believe it is the "Hole" name brand, I like it so far.

They are right, you get the quality you pay for in targets.


----------

